# Oh my gosh, there is hair EVERYWHERE!



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't think a 6 month old puppy would blow coat, but holy furballs batman! There is black GSD hair on EVERY SURFACE!

on the floors and chairs
on all furniture, even stuff she isn't allowed on
under the coffee table
in the bathroom sink
in the jetted tub that she haas never been NEAR
in my glass of water
in my cup of coffee
in my bag of grated cheese
in my contact lens case
in my bottles of allergy medicine
in the car
all over my daughter's ballet recital clothes (!!!)
on the TV screen and computer monitor
on the OTHER dog, who is white and does not shed

just... wow! Will be doing more sweeping, vacuuming, and brushing from now on!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

hahaha. Don't ya love it? When Leyna shed her puppy coat, it was all over. It got even worse right before she went into heat.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You are now offically a "GSD owner".

Hahaha.... Give it another 6 months and you won't even notice the hair.. 

Oh and just so you know, I vacuum every single day, if people are coming over - twice.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to the REAL GSD club....Hee! This is why the call them "German Shedders"! I've found it easiest to buy all furniture and clothing in a red/black dog hair combination pattern. I've given up on carpet: all hardwood and stone tile!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My friend is always complaining that she's finding my dogs' fur on her clothing and in her car, lol. She always finding gray fur on her and one of her students actually said, "isn't your dog all black?" What can I say, the life of a GSD owner!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have generations of GSD hair in my house. Finds its way into everything, never goes away.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

my cat shed 24/7 i have combed him 50 million times in one setting when i pet him i still get lose hair as if i didnt comb him at all. My friend has two belgian mals with long coats if they dont clean it feels like i walked into a ghost town because the fur is like the tumbleweed you see. in westerns


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sympathy? I think NOT.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::lurking::welcome:welcome to the club.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

TriadGSD said:


> My friend has two belgian mals with long coats


Tervuren, Malinois are short haired and Tervuren is the long hair. Both are types of Belgian Sheepdog/Shepherd


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Lin said:


> YouTube - There's Dog Hair In Everything I Do.mpg


That's pretty wonderful Lin!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You are now offically a "GSD owner".
> 
> Hahaha.... Give it another 6 months and you won't even notice the hair..
> 
> Oh and just so you know, I vacuum every single day, if people are coming over - twice.


 haha me too, I vacuum from the ceiling down to the floor each day, plus I dry mop each day. Lately the dogs seem to be loosing a lot hair,but I certainly do notice the hair lol I have hair rollers in every room of the house plus one in my purse and car.

Still, I would rather have 4 hairballs than 4 fur-less kids so I'm good.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

This is an after thought, I am guessing a long hair GSD would probably be twice as bad.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not for me, My Sasha is LC but sheds less. My Great Dane is the worst...it is like little short, itchy hairs that take forever to get off. Sasha hardly sheds. My next worst is the Golden retriever mix


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Typically long haired animals do shed less... Because its the shedding that makes them long hair, the hair grows longer before being shed. But then since the hair IS longer, volume wise it probably all evens out! Generally, my LC sheds less than my stock coat. But when she's blowing her coat its crazy insane. My stock coat doesn't generally blow her coat at all, just normal steady shedding year round. I think its due to her diet because when I've switched her she started blowing her coat again.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

(not to jack the thread but) That's good to know. LOL luckily I bring Sasha to the groomer monthly and she stays clump free . My Great dane is gross, he shakes each time he gets up and hair flies everywhere, plus he has his own twin bed and we have to change the sheets daily because they turn white from his hair. When he passes away I think my cleaning will slow down a bit.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My short-haired sheds way more than my long-haired.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I swear I opened a sealed can of tuna tonight and found a Saber hair in it...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Not only is it everywhere, it's also faster than the speed of light!
...this evening I opened a granola bar and before the image of this freshly opened granola bar could even reflect off the back of my eyeball to be sent to my brain, I already contained a hair!!!


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you, it is good to know that there should be less not more hair from a LC. As the last step we are going to go Monday and meet a year and a half year old female to see if she will accept the offer to come home with us. I had just assumed that longer hair on the dog would mean more hair on the couch and everything else. I told my wife it would probably mean more hair and she was fine with it. It is very good to know, for the past few days I have been dreading that I would have to learn to operate the vacuum. :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome to the wonderful world of GSD Fur Everywhere Club. Entry fees are due at the beginning of the month, payable in furballs of course. 

We always have the same pizza delivery guy. Why? Because he's okay with the dog hair. The other ones.... not so much! lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You forgot one there's even fur on your clean dishes fresh out of the dishwasher or you get a clean plate from the cabinet and before you put the food on the plate what do you wanna know there's fur in your plate already.LOL


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> Tervuren, Malinois are short haired and Tervuren is the long hair. Both are types of Belgian Sheepdog/Shepherd



















maybe i should say medium length these two have longer hair then their 11 yr old mal


----------



## goccia (May 13, 2011)

My white comforter, it' now grey from black fur off of Apollo. He sheds horribly because of how hot it is out here. My husband looked at the blanket and goes:"Hey, wasn't that white a couple of weeks ago?" It's ok though because I'm not the one who started letting him on the bed haha.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to school with a guy that delivered pizzas. He would tell that if he was hungry that it would snag a slice of the pizza he was delivering, then push the rest of the pizza around to close in where the piece was taken from. So now I count the pieces, even number is good, odd number not so good.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Me too! Jake is blowing his coat I guess.....OMG! It is unreal what I brush out of him. It's awful.


----------

